# Insulation wrapped in plastic?



## firsttimeremode

Where can i find fiberglass insulation that is wrapped in plastic? My dad used to put this in the walls and ceilings of his rentals, and i need some to replace the wet insulation in my guest bath ceiling. All i found at Lowe's was blown-in and normal fiberglass batting and rolls. Where do they sell the fiberglass with plastic around it?
My dad said he got his at Lowes, so i guess they have discontinued it.


----------



## joecaption

Go back and add where you live to your profile and someone may be able to tell you.

Go on the companys website that makes it and there should be an area where it list where to by it.

You did find out where the leak was and fixed it, right?
Insulation wrapped in plastic will do nothing to prevent more damage if there's still a moisture problum.


----------



## bbo

you are looking for poly wrapped
http://www.lowes.com/pd_125490-1722-E013_4294858103__?productId=3010416&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=

it doesnt say here, but the JM site has a nice chart for determining poly wrapped.

http://www.jm.com/insulation/produc...rcial_Construction_Prod_Availability_List.pdf


hopefully someone like GB will chime in with some info to help you determine if poly wrapped is appropiate for your application. ( recommendations do change regarding best practice for vapor barriers )


----------



## firsttimeremode

im in east texas


----------



## firsttimeremode

bbo: that is similar to what im looking for, except ive been told that for normal home construction with 2x4's, you are supposed to use R13 insulation. I think the rafters are 2x6's, but the same insulation should work. I wonder if Lowes.com would have it.

Joe: No the moisture problem has not been fixed because it hasnt stopped raining long enough to fix it. Once the sun comes out and dries the roof a bit, i will try to fix the leak and then fix the damage. I just need to know who sells the proper insulation


----------



## Gary in WA

No wrapped or faced cavity insulation for your location (main reason why you can't find it locally); *Fig.4*; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0205-moisture-control-for-buildings
Need an air-space if rafters unless "closed roof".

Gary


----------



## firsttimeremode

Gary, that is for walls. I need this for a ceiling, not a wall, and im not in a heat-humid climate, im in a mixed climate. I need a vapor barrier because my roof and walls are made of tin, which will condensate in the winter. There has to be a barrier.


----------



## wewantutopia

is this what you are looking for? 

www.certainteed.com/products/Insulation/Index/340767


----------



## Gary in WA

Read "Mixed climate" on that same page, same link. With both sides a vapor barrier; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-049-confusion-about-diffusion
Use the most you can fit with an air-space above.

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash

What you are referring to is PSK (Poly Scrim) fiberglass.

Be careful because that is a Class 1 Vapor retarder and if you have any vapor barrier on the other side of the wall, you have a vapor trap.

If you have moisture in the insulation already, you need to get that moisture out of the bathroom via proper ventilation.

If you get the moisture out and have an airtight drywall layer, there shouldn't be much moisture getting in there.


----------

